# Winter Onroad ?



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Where do you race sedan in the winter around AnnArbor?My friend just got a losi xxx-s to race .I just finshed helping him get it ready.He is going to race it at lazer the next few weeks they are open.As he lives only 5min from there.So where do you guys race in the winter?I know lansing has races as I have gone there a few times from Grandrapids.Thanks for the info


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Not sure how far it is, but Toledo's track is completely remodeled...


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

pimpedaccord said:


> Not sure how far it is, but Toledo's track is completely remodeled...


 Where is this at in toledo?Do they have a web site?Somebody we can call for info?As toledo is only 30min away from adrian.Thanks Ed


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

:thumbsup: Woodville mall on woodville Rd. about one mile east of 280 :wave:


----------

